
Why doesn't this startup exist yet? - instakill
I happened upon this [1] story about AVG on reddit about how the anti virus software has just updated their privacy policy. They now can and will sell your browsing history to 3rd parties. This isn&#x27;t the only software that sells user data. And they make a ton of money from it.<p>I&#x27;m just wondering why there isn&#x27;t a startup that cuts out the middleman and lets people sell their browser history directly?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;np.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;privacy&#x2F;comments&#x2F;3l4apg&#x2F;avg_anti_virus_just_updated_there_privacy_policy&#x2F;
======
arisAlexis
because the buyer is not sure that you didn't forge your browser history with
fake data. Not doing it consciously and having a middleman "guarantee" that
the data is honest is easier.

